# MERCADONA coming to Portugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Two new stores to open bring the Spanish supermarket chain to Portugal

Mercadona já escolheu local para uma das suas primeiras lojas em Portugal


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's hoping they build one in Figueiro Dos Vinhos because our local Intermarche is absolutely dreadful. 

I've seen better supermarkets in Tanzania & Uganda!


----------

